# drinking water...throwing it up



## ksoliz (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay so this may sound weird and I want to know if any of you have had the same problems......whenever Bago drinks water he throws a little of it up but he acts like he is choking on it. I've told his vet about this everytime we've been in but they all seem to think it's okay. I know he's getting fluid's in him because he pees a lot!!! But I just think it's weird and it happen's all the time even when he has'nt been running around it could be 1st thing in the morning and it happen's. Has this happened to any of your chi's?? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

First, I must say your baby is absolutely gorgeous!! I love that photo  

Cooper always coughs a bit after he drinks water but has never thrown it up. I have always thought it was a combination of his trachea being partially collapsed (common in chis and other small breeds) and that he's just drinking too fast.

The next time you're at the vet, you may want to ask if they can tell visually whether or not the trachea is collapsed at all. When my vet told me about Cooper's, I freaked out but she reassured me that it's common and not life-threatening.


----------



## ksoliz (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for the response, I will bring it up again to his vet the next time we are in....Cooper is such a cutie! I love his right ear too!!!


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

My Dulce doesn't like water much at all yet. When she does sip she coughs but not throw up. My vet said don't worry about the water intake. Her food is liquidy. I hope she likes it someday. How do you live without water?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Maybe Dulce says with such a fancy name, she should get a fancier drink. :lol: 
Have you tried bottled water or putting ice cubes in the water? Cooper won't drink anything from a tap; he's just too good for that. (Or so he thinks.)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Is there an actual episode of vomitting immediately after drinking water, or is the drinking followed by a gag/cough where a little bit of water comes up and they reingest it?

If there is an actual episode of vomitting. I might suspect a few things - 
any possibility of soap residue in the bowl? That would definately cause an upset stomach. Only allow drinking a little at a time, make sure you don't allow a large amount at once, start with like 3ml at a time. Dogs that eat/drink too rapidly sometimes vomit from the sudden volume change.

If you can modify the vomitting behavior by adjusting one of the above then the problem is purely environmental or behavioral. If we are vomitting other times, such as after eating, etc... then there is cause for concern.


----------

